# craigslist wheel, loom, & more alert - madison, wi



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

http://madison.craigslist.org/art/713613544.html

if someone actually comes and buys this I require (ahem, request) that you stop by and visit! I've got bags of wool in the barn to tempt you with!

Cathy


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks like a lot of nice stuff.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

(inserting shameless plug here)

Cathy, will you be coming to the Muller's Lane Farm Homesteading Weekend on the 21st & 22nd? There will be lots of HTers and spinners there to visit with! It's *very* family friendly!! We'd love to see you!!!

(how'd I do?)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You did Great!

Please Cathy, come join us!!

CB - are you going to call about that Traddy?


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Nah. I already have a single drive Traddy sitting in my living room. 

However, there's a Table Loom - Schact Spindle Company (Loves Park/Rockford)
http://rockford.craigslist.org/art/706350656.html

and A Great Wheel http://rockford.craigslist.org/clt/706876296.html

near me if anyone is interested.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I would love to come - but this year is not going to work. Too much grunt work getting set up our first year on the farm. Too many disasters - like the flooding this week. Our barn is 6" deep in water logged manure and bedding. BLECH. My husband travels all the time. I'm haviing a blast! But travel is not in the vocabulary. Stopping for a fun visit with someone at our place - now that is definitely part of my language!

Thank you for the warm invite - let's plan on next year.
cathy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I understand, Cathy. I'm a homebody also (once I get home from my 12 hour days at work)

You never know though, what you might learn or what neighbor of yours will be down here that could give you a hand.

One of the reasons Carla (Emery) made me promise that we continue to have these weekends is so folks of like minds can get together and network so we can help each other.

We always have this event the weekend following Father's Day.


----------

